# Finally : JLC Ultra Thin Moon 39



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

I was first attracted to the (fairly useless) moonphase complication by the GO Panomatic Lunar. After seeing the actual watch, I decided that it was too "chunky" a watch and my slim wrist would do better with a slimmer model. Unsurprisingly, I found the OEM strap way too long even at the last hole; I thus went online to Camille Fournet and ordered a Navy Blue Ostrich strap. It came in ~2wks and was of top notch quality!

IMO, the dark blue strap compliments the blued hands and moonphase pretty decently.

Just sharing 1 shot :


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

scenar said:


> I was first attracted to the (fairly useless) moonphase complication by the GO Panomatic Lunar. After seeing the actual watch, I decided that it was too "chunky" a watch and my slim wrist would do better with a slimmer model. Unsurprisingly, I found the OEM strap way too long even at the last hole; I thus went online to Camille Fournet and ordered a Navy Blue Ostrich strap. It came in ~2wks and was of top notch quality!
> 
> IMO, the dark blue strap compliments the blued hands and moonphase pretty decently.
> 
> Just sharing 1 shot :


Would love to see more photos of this beaut!


----------



## ReXTless (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. Congrats on the great watch and strap. I much prefer the MUT Moon to the GO offering. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

You've got a beautiful watch. Big congrats!!


----------



## kenji1903 (Mar 11, 2013)

my dream watch, congratz on your new purchase:-!


----------



## Spanish_Alex (Dec 29, 2012)

I think JlC makes a shorter version of their straps (I had also heard that their standard straps were in he longish side). Did the dealer not have one in stock?


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Your combination of that watch with that color strap is fantastic. Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a gorgeous watch! Congrats on your new JLC!


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great comments! This really is an awesome watch....



Spanish_Alex said:


> I think JlC makes a shorter version of their straps (I had also heard that their standard straps were in he longish side). Did the dealer not have one in stock?


The AD did not have a shorter strap but offered to order one for me from JLC which apparently was a custom order which would take ~2mths... In the mean time, I couldn't wait and decided to order the CF one which u see in the photo.


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great idea with the CF strap. Cheaper than JLC's and arrives really quickly too.

The blue really goes well with the MUT moon; congrats on a beautiful watch and strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats, excellent choice!


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice choice! Many of us love the MUT. Definitely waiting on more pics of this watch.


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

Noticed something interesting.. 

When worn normally, the watch seems to run slightly slow, perhaps -3s/day or so. However, when on the winder, it seems to run a little fast perhaps around +4s.... these are very rough estimates and not timed "to the second" over a controlled interval, more of a rough gauge over a week of wearing the watch and leaving it on the winder.

I have a Rolex GMT IIc and a Zenith Elite and both run consistently fast at around +1 to +2s/day or so regardless of worn or left on the winder


----------



## Echizen (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!! The blue sets off the hands and dial nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats! I hope to get that watch someday too.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats on a classic:-!


----------



## RickS72 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking watch and strap combo. I think navy blue goes well with silver dial/hands and really sets off the seconds hand. I'm thinking of ordering a CF strap for a MGUT and like the flat profile look of the one you ordered. May I ask what selection you made on their "Create your watch strap" page for the headings Thickness, Profile and Finish (i.e. strap edges). Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## flipstah (May 20, 2012)

Wowzers.


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

RickS72, when ordering the strap I stated that the strap parameters were to match the oem's strap for the jlc ultra thin moon. I thus focused more on the material, color, width and length and put something arbitrary for the rest. Oh yes, I did specifically ask for waxed edges. You can always follow up your order with an email to ensure that they got the order right. They respond very promptly.


----------



## NT931 (Aug 10, 2012)

scenar said:


> RickS72, when ordering the strap I stated that the strap parameters were to match the oem's strap for the jlc ultra thin moon. I thus focused more on the material, color, width and length and put something arbitrary for the rest. Oh yes, I did specifically ask for waxed edges. You can always follow up your order with an email to ensure that they got the order right. They respond very promptly.


I had the same experience with Camille Fournet. I gave them the model number of my Reverso and asked for the same specs as the original strap. They got back within 24h with the specs (type of padding, thickness, style of tip, stitching etc), and then it's up to you to make further tweaks to the base specs.

What I really liked was the ability to customise the number and location of the holes. I limited mine to just 3 holes to fit my skinny wrist and the strap looked a lot 'cleaner' without so many holes. Throughout this whole process CF was remarkably responsive, and I'd say their customer service was top-notch.


----------



## RickS72 (Jul 11, 2011)

scenar and NT931; thanks for the prompt replies guys, much appreciated.


----------



## IveBeenMoved (Dec 27, 2013)

scenar said:


> Noticed something interesting..
> 
> When worn normally, the watch seems to run slightly slow, perhaps -3s/day or so. However, when on the winder, it seems to run a little fast perhaps around +4s.... these are very rough estimates and not timed "to the second" over a controlled interval, more of a rough gauge over a week of wearing the watch and leaving it on the winder.
> 
> I have a Rolex GMT IIc and a Zenith Elite and both run consistently fast at around +1 to +2s/day or so regardless of worn or left on the winder


Question: What direction do you have the winder set for on this watch? Is it clockwise, anticlockwise or both?


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

IveBeenMoved said:


> Question: What direction do you have the winder set for on this watch? Is it clockwise, anticlockwise or both?


Counterclockwise only. I remember reading somewhere on line that this was a unidirectional winding movement. I took this nugget of info to be accurate.. Do correct me if you know otherwise!


----------



## JoshTheCanadian (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine runs slow as well on the wrist. About -3 to -5 ish. I wish it would run a bit faster.

I may steal your strap idea... that Navy ostrich is AWESOME.


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

JoshTheCanadian said:


> Mine runs slow as well on the wrist. About -3 to -5 ish. I wish it would run a bit faster.
> 
> I may steal your strap idea... that Navy ostrich is AWESOME.


I myself was surprised at how well it turned out. The CF website isn't the best when it comes to depicting how your strap would turn out...

Anyway since this thread has been revived and i've owned this watch a bit longer, I've a little to add on - The deployant isn't the most comfortable one. The inner fold which contacts the underside of my wrist isn't nicely rounded compared to Rolex's deployant (GMT IIc). This causes slight discomfort in warmer weather when the watch wears more snugly. No such issues with the Rolex.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian (Oct 1, 2011)

Interesting. I have not experienced even a modicum of discomfort with the JLC deployant. I think that Deployants are naturally problematic though. I have found that deployants even work differently on different straps, it just depends on whether it fits your wrist or not. But I have heard some people talk about experiencing discomfort with the JLC deployants.


----------



## Swiss1991 (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the look of the thin collection.


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful watch


----------



## JoshTheCanadian (Oct 1, 2011)

I chose tan ostrich. I chose wrong.


----------



## scenar (Dec 1, 2012)

JoshTheCanadian said:


> I chose tan ostrich. I chose wrong.
> 
> View attachment 1359673


Whoa, now that's a great casual look for this watch. Imparts a totally different feel. Great choice!


----------



## JoshTheCanadian (Oct 1, 2011)

scenar said:


> Whoa, now that's a great casual look for this watch. Imparts a totally different feel. Great choice!


Thank you, although I have to say, I vastly, vastly prefer your navy Ostrich! I think it look unbelievable.

I do agree that it imparts a nice casual vibe, but I don't think it is as successful as I thought it would be. Nonetheless, I thought I would share .


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Sexy, sexy, sexy watch.


----------



## jbc247 (Jul 13, 2014)

That strap looks great!


----------

